# Names of other triads



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

I know the names of four different triads: Augmented Triad, Major Triad, Minor Triad and Diminished Triad. I didn't know what these names meant. All I did was memorize their fretboard shapes.

Today, I learnt the concept of intervals - unison, major, minor, perfect, octave, augmented, diminished.

When I drew the table below, I realized there are other triads!









The problem is that I don't know the names of the triads with red question marks. I tried a quick google search and youtube search, but didn't see anything. Can someone tell me the official names of the remaining triads I've highlighted with question marks? Or the naming convention that's used?

And I wonder if these other triads are popular for various styles of western music?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Just to jump start the conversation, is the perfect fifth / augmented third triad just a sus4 chord?


----------



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

OOooh ok! Suspended chords! I'll go learn more about those now


----------



## Kelownaguitarlessons (Sep 22, 2020)

mozilla2004 said:


> OOooh ok! Suspended chords! I'll go learn more about those now


if by “diminished third” you mean a second, and “augmented third” a fourth, then Root, Second Perfect Fifth = sus 2 and Root, Fourth Perfect Fifth = sus 4 no real chord i know of with Root, Fourth Diminished Fifth. Root, Major Third Diminished Fifth is Major (b5/#4).
hope this helps,


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Re your second question, open D and A forms for example take the sus4, sus2, ( and minor, maj7, 7 etc ) variations particularly easily, so those appear in a lot of songs.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

In C

Root + Aug3 + Aug5 = C F G#(Ab).... this will sound as an inversion of Fminor

Root + dim3 + dim5 = C D Gb(F#).... this will sound as an inversion of D7, no 5

Root + dim3 + P5 = C D G....this will sound as a sus2


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

In music theory, there's often different names for the same thing. Fancy term for it is an "enharmonic equivalent".

So, diminished third is the equivalent of a major second and augmented third is the equivalent of a perfect fourth.

So, with no third, you get sus2 and sus4 (1, 2, 5 and 1, 4, 5). A suspended chord is often used as a substitute for a minor or major chord.

Sus4 with a b5 (diminished fifth) is interesting. Kinda crunchy-sounding because the perfect forth and diminished fifth are a semi-tone (half-step or one fret) apart. I would probably think of it as a fragment of a larger chord. Probably mostly used in jazz.

Sus4 with a #5 (augmented fifth) is the equivalent of a minor triad, second inversion. If you play it, you'll hear what I mean. It just sounds like a minor chord.

Sus2 with a #5 and b5 would probably be mostly used in jazz as well. Those triads could suggest any number of chords, which makes them kinda cool.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

So many Chords and so little time.
I have a small chord book that has a zillion chords in it.
I love chord threads
Percy


----------

